# Best Dechlorinator?



## xpac (Apr 29, 2004)

The stuff I bought from my LFS is called "Tap Water Conditioner" and is made by a company called Aquarium Pharmaceuticals. I was just wondering if there is a preferred brand by the experts on this site.


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

I'm no expert but thats what I have been using for quite awhile now (Tap Water Condtioner by A.P.) and I've never had any problems. I just use 1 drop per gal.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

i like aquasafe


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

AP is a reputable company. I use Amquel and Novaqua together. Thinking about switching to something like Big Al's generic brand. Not sure yet. With me its like if it works leave it alone.


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

I use Novaqua.

-PK


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

I use Amquel


----------



## xpac (Apr 29, 2004)

THANKS!


----------



## LiLMic (Apr 14, 2004)

i use aqua plus


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

Amquel Plus


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

aqua safe


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

aquarium pharmaceuticals


----------



## indecisive (Apr 1, 2004)

Prime


----------



## DirtyJersey (Apr 28, 2004)

got a cheap bottle at walmart that works pretty good. not sure of the name.


----------



## jovons (Jul 28, 2003)

i use stress coat and it's very good... i just pour some and it's all good...no measuring...only guesstimating...


----------



## nf9648 (May 18, 2004)

Aquasafe is what I use, nothing but walmart bought here...


----------

